# punkintree



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

We found this interesting item on a hike through DeSoto State Park in Alabama. 
I remember a show on TV about a pumpkin cannon contest somewhere up north. Think one of em got more range that was planned?


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*punkin chunkin*

yeah that contest is here in delaware, the place i call home. Its acually about 30 minutes from me. I've been the last couple years, quite interesting acually. Launching a pumkin a mile with an air cannon, awesome!!!

jraks


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

wood and trees never cease to delight and amaze. thanks for posting.

Paul


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

phinds said:


> wood and trees never cease to delight and amaze.


I agree. That is a cool find.

Red


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I wonder what it looks like on the inside.


----------

